# North Carolina GTO'S



## Marty (Oct 7, 2004)

What towns are the GTO owners in?


----------



## Doctor Who (Nov 2, 2004)

I am in Burlington, NC.


----------



## Shannon'sGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

i'm in raleigh


----------



## mcneil141 (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm in High Point.

Andy :cheers


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm in Oxford.


----------



## ncgoat (Feb 22, 2005)

Concord, NC for me. Gonna try to get the Goat out on Lowes Motor Speedway this fall .

Greg


----------



## GMMike (Dec 23, 2004)

Monroe, NC. :seeya:


----------



## EdHenderson (Dec 15, 2004)

Weddington (Matthews)


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

Charlotte here. Well actually, Mint Hill.


----------



## EdHenderson (Dec 15, 2004)

lisatw151 said:


> Charlotte here. Well actually, Mint Hill.


Howdy, neighbor :cheers


----------



## GMMike (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello neighbors


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

EdHenderson said:


> Howdy, neighbor :cheers



Hey there! and to GMMike too! I'm in Monroe quite a bit. Bought my goat from Griffin Pontiac on 74. I'll keep an eye out! I'm getting some shadow taillights in the next week or so and will also have the Borla exhaust in the next couple of weeks... so you'll know if it's me. :cool Also thinking about the SAP, minus the spoiler. I do like the autocross grille a lot. But hello all!


----------



## bogie1 (Feb 16, 2005)

2005 A4, Black/Black. I am in Siler City.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

Charlotte here, just bought '05 Midnight Blue 6m


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

I have a thought-would anyone be interested in a local meet, maybe a couple hour cruise?


----------



## Rockit_GTO (Apr 28, 2005)

Fort Mill, SC just outside of Charlotte

I would be interested in meeting up some time.


----------



## GMMike (Dec 23, 2004)

Would any body like to cruise down to Jefferson Pageland Dragway south east of Charlotte for a get together? Myself and two business partners purchased the track last month. We've made a lot of improvements durning the short time we've owned it. 330-ft of new concrete on the track and a general face lift.

Maybe do a small car show/cruise in kind of deal and if you wanted to make some passes do so as well. Just a laid back get together  

I'll post this over on the SC side as well. I live in Monroe, NC 25 miles from the track.

Mike


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Greensboro, NC here! I would love to get together sometime! :cheers


----------



## theamcguy (Jan 14, 2005)

Fayetteville NC and I have not seen another 2005. Some 2004s but not an 05.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

GMMike said:


> Would any body like to cruise down to Jefferson Pageland Dragway south east of Charlotte for a get together? Myself and two business partners purchased the track last month. We've made a lot of improvements durning the short time we've owned it. 330-ft of new concrete on the track and a general face lift.
> 
> Maybe do a small car show/cruise in kind of deal and if you wanted to make some passes do so as well. Just a laid back get together
> 
> ...


Although I don't intend to drag my GTO I would be interested in meeting some folks at your track and/or for a cruise somewhere. Some face time with fellow owners would likely be beneficial to all!


----------



## GMMike (Dec 23, 2004)

*Get together*

Sounds good vmax. 

We are having a car show June 25th in conjuction with a full day of racing activities. The show is more of a cruise in/ show and shine. No classing of cars just one large group. We will be awarding general awards for show winners. Best engine, best paint, best wheels, best interior and sponsors pick. Fifteen dollar preregistration, twenty dollars at the gate. Part of the proceeds will go to the American Cancer Society.

Racing activites that day will include Top 8 Doorslammers, SSCA Outlaw Real Street Cars and our IHRA Summit Series bracket race. You can check out our web site @ www.jeffersonpagelanddragway.com for a list of events.

Also there is a Pontiac car show this Saturday, May 21st at Griffin Motors in Monroe, NC. A lot of door prizes will be given away and I've given passes to the race track that will be given away. 

Mike


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

GMMike said:


> Sounds good vmax.
> 
> We are having a car show June 25th in conjuction with a full day of racing activities. The show is more of a cruise in/ show and shine. No classing of cars just one large group. We will be awarding general awards for show winners. Best engine, best paint, best wheels, best interior and sponsors pick. Fifteen dollar preregistration, twenty dollars at the gate. Part of the proceeds will go to the American Cancer Society.
> 
> ...


What's the admission charge if I don't want to show? I'm not sure what if anything I'll have done by then, so there's no point in showing but I'd like to come out and meet?


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey... can anyone here in the Charlotte area make a recommendation for a good, trusted exhaust shop? Someone that can give me some options? I had the borla catback put on my 04 about a month ago and I'm not happy with it at all. I wanted louder... more of a NASCAR sound. What the borla gave me was more exotic, along the lines of a ferrari, and much quieter. I'm really frustrated now and don't know which way to go. Cutouts? Headers? No muffs and straight pipes? The guy that put on my borla did a good job but he doesn't do any heavy duty work like headers. Any suggestions? Oh, and the Borla is for sale too if anyone happens to be looking for that type of sound. It is welded and so will have to be cut off the car. PM with an offer if interested. :cool


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

lisatw151 said:


> Hey... can anyone here in the Charlotte area make a recommendation for a good, trusted exhaust shop? Someone that can give me some options? I had the borla catback put on my 04 about a month ago and I'm not happy with it at all. I wanted louder... more of a NASCAR sound. What the borla gave me was more exotic, along the lines of a ferrari, and much quieter. I'm really frustrated now and don't know which way to go. Cutouts? Headers? No muffs and straight pipes? The guy that put on my borla did a good job but he doesn't do any heavy duty work like headers. Any suggestions? Oh, and the Borla is for sale too if anyone happens to be looking for that type of sound. It is welded and so will have to be cut off the car. PM with an offer if interested. :cool


You could call Denny at Denny's muffler in Indian Trail. He's been in racng and other hobbies and knows his stuff. BUT he's a bit cantankerous and not overly talkative. He will do pretty much what you want with your car regardless of inspection issues! Let me know if it works out.


----------



## Panicattack (May 25, 2005)

Winston Salem N.C. here


----------



## Punchy (May 11, 2005)

Whispering Pines ( golf world here ) haven`t seen many around here at all !!!


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

Raleigh NC represent. Ive only seen a silver 05 around here, but ive seen a couple 04's


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

We all need to get up together sometime soon. Sounds like we have a few in Charlotte and Raleigh area and a few more in surrounding areas. Greensboro sounds like about half way for the majority of the people, how about a " meet and greet"? :cheers


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

gameover said:


> We all need to get up together sometime soon. Sounds like we have a few in Charlotte and Raleigh area and a few more in surrounding areas. Greensboro sounds like about half way for the majority of the people, how about a " meet and greet"? :cheers


I'm all for it, but it would have to be on a Sunday. Maybe the Charlotte owners could meet in Charlotte somewhere and drive to Gboro together? Are there some fun roads we can try out in Greensboro?


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

I can do something early august, ill be in good ol England until then. I used to visit Charlotte a lot so i dont mind the drive.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

vmax said:


> I'm all for it, but it would have to be on a Sunday. Maybe the Charlotte owners could meet in Charlotte somewhere and drive to Gboro together? Are there some fun roads we can try out in Greensboro?


Any day is good for me. We've got some really fun roads, full of twistys and lots of places to open them up! Or I can try to arrange something at the dragstrip! :cheers


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

gameover said:


> Any day is good for me. We've got some really fun roads, full of twistys and lots of places to open them up! Or I can try to arrange something at the dragstrip! :cheers



Excellent! A local to show us around is just what we need. Seems to me we could do this more than once, maybe every few weeks? Depends on everyone's schedule I suppose. I probably wouldn't drag mine but it would be interesting to spend a little time to see others doing their thing.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

gameover said:


> Any day is good for me. We've got some really fun roads, full of twistys and lots of places to open them up! Or I can try to arrange something at the dragstrip! :cheers


On another note, maybe there is a road course up there we can try? I'm sure you've all seen the thread about dragging the GTO, and that some of us are more interested in going around corners. I'd love to try that out.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

vmax said:


> On another note, maybe there is a road course up there we can try? I'm sure you've all seen the thread about dragging the GTO, and that some of us are more interested in going around corners. I'd love to try that out.


No road courses that I know about other than the back country roads. We don't have to drag, just thought maybe we could meet there and check out everybodies rides and watch the races and if people want to run them they can. Oh yeah, and show all those Fords and ricers we can show up in force too! :cheers

Also, I'm game to have it in another town if ya'll want! :cheers


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

gameover said:


> No road courses that I know about other than the back country roads. We don't have to drag, just thought maybe we could meet there and check out everybodies rides and watch the races and if people want to run them they can. Oh yeah, and show all those Fords and ricers we can show up in force too! :cheers
> 
> Also, I'm game to have it in another town if ya'll want! :cheers


I'm game for pretty much anything. Except roasting in August's 90+ degree high humidity for any length of time! Just tell me where to be and when!


----------



## Punchy (May 11, 2005)

When and where .................
Mike :cheers :cheers


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

Punchy said:


> When and where .................
> Mike :cheers :cheers


Everyone's a comedian. :cool 

It seems that interest in our regional gathering has waned. Too bad, sounded like a fun thing to do.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

vmax said:


> Everyone's a comedian. :cool
> 
> It seems that interest in our regional gathering has waned. Too bad, sounded like a fun thing to do.


i will be in charolette on 7-22-05 at a hotel on exit 32 I-85


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

vmax said:


> Everyone's a comedian. :cool
> 
> It seems that interest in our regional gathering has waned. Too bad, sounded like a fun thing to do.


I'm still game! I would love to meet other GTO owners! It sounds like someone is going to have to take this ball and run with it! As long as it's not the week of the 30th, ( I'm gettin' hitched) :willy: 
:cheers


----------



## dcgoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Matthews. Soon to be tuned by Desmond Performance!!


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

dcgoat said:


> Matthews. Soon to be tuned by Desmond Performance!!


Where is Desmond? I'm going to More Performance next week to talk with them but I'm open to options.


----------



## dcgoat (Jul 14, 2005)

*Location of Desmond Performance*

Desmond Performance, 13011 E. Independence Blvd. Matthews, NC, 39206 

Ask for Judy, she is one of the owners. They tune some very high end cars and their prices a reasonable and they are not snobs.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

dcgoat said:


> Desmond Performance, 13011 E. Independence Blvd. Matthews, NC, 39206
> 
> Ask for Judy, she is one of the owners. They tune some very high end cars and their prices a reasonable and they are not snobs.


 r u from washington dc. thats my home town. went to anacostia class of 88. i will be in the dc area on the 23rd of july 05 til the 31st if july. hit me up at 334-468-0277. :cheers


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

You know Ed, we really need to have a g2g. There's Mike in Monroe as well as two other in the Ballantyne area that I know of....


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

lisatw151 said:


> You know Ed, we really need to have a g2g. There's Mike in Monroe as well as two other in the Ballantyne area that I know of....


and ME!! MEEEE!!!! arty:


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

vmax said:


> and ME!! MEEEE!!!! arty:



Where in Charlotte are you?? I'm in Mint Hill.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

lisatw151 said:


> Where in Charlotte are you?? I'm in Mint Hill.


You and I have traded a couple emails. I'm near Crown Point and work in Pineville.


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh yeah. DUH. sorry. LOLOL.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

lisatw151 said:


> Oh yeah. DUH. sorry. LOLOL.


I'll be stopping by the Arboretum tomorrow on my way home, about 7:30 or so, maybe you can swing by?


----------



## Punchy (May 11, 2005)

vmax said:


> Everyone's a comedian. :cool
> 
> It seems that interest in our regional gathering has waned. Too bad, sounded like a fun thing to do.


Whats with this comedian sh## ???? You want input I gave ya some, never mind I have better things to do.


----------



## redgto04m6 (Jul 23, 2005)

wilmington here


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

vmax said:


> I'll be stopping by the Arboretum tomorrow on my way home, about 7:30 or so, maybe you can swing by?



Hey there. Sorry. Just found your post. I worked all weekend. But I'm off this coming weekend and for once, we'll be in town. (I think...) Email me. maybe we can figure something out. Anyone else in the area have any ideas??


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

Just getting the hang of this
Burlington


----------

